# High resolution issues (small window boarders, scroll bars, invisible check boxes, ... )



## escape (Sep 29, 2018)

At a resolution 2160 x 1440 the window scroll bar box inside the scroll bar becomes too hard to see, the check boxes in www-pages are sometimes invisible (even in some important applications), the tab boarders do not exist (it is not possible to see what the current tab is) and some applications (xpdf) fonts are still too small.

The font issue is solvable from the settings. I'm using xfce4. Still there are many places to change. Even xpdf was fixed with the config file . The places were separately QT4 and QT5 and the Xfce settings (and this individual was /usr/local/etc/xpdfrc).

What I've not fixed yet are the scroll bars and the tab boarders. How can I change these? I'm using 'xfce-terminal'

A "do it all" -help for the users of 4K or some other small screen to find all these settings would be helpful. Is the XOrg the place to set the default values?

These are the problems so far with the 2160 x 1440 tablet.

rgds, esc


----------

